# KCNC seatpost clamp.



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

Anybody using the KCNC seatpost clamps?

They are listed for Road Use and I was just wondering if they held up well for MTB applications, problems with slipping etc.

WW seem to use a lot of road parts so I thought this would be the best place to ask.

for a 31.6 seattube.

Thank you!


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

I"ve got the quick release version on my rfx. Works great. 

Sorry, can't comment on the no qr.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

Sweet are you using one o ftheir seatposts too? I need a 31.6 x 400 and I was thinking of grabbing on of those as well.


----------



## Bender (Jan 12, 2004)

I have had no problems using a 31.8 KCNC clamp and a KCNC TI Pro Lite 27.2 post.


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

MisterC said:


> Sweet are you using one o ftheir seatposts too? I need a 31.6 x 400 and I was thinking of grabbing on of those as well.


no, I"m using a thomson masterpiece. My other bike has the seatpost however with a token clamp.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

This might sound petty but, can you point me in the direction of one of those clamps with the red insert for a 31.6 seattube?

I see the picture is from 2006 so I guess they might not be available anymore.

Should i get the 34.9 for the 31.6? This is my first frame that doesn't take a 27.2 mm seatpost.


----------



## zooford (Dec 20, 2006)

MisterC said:


> Should i get the 34.9 for the 31.6?


ohhhhhh yeah.

unless it's a trek frame...i know they used to have wacky giant clamps...i think i needed a 39(??)mm clamp for my old top fuel frame...helps to check w/ manufacturer


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

Its a Niner One 9 frame. yeah, 31.8 for 31.6 just doesnt sound right at all does it.


----------



## JaLove (Dec 24, 2006)

MisterC said:


> Anybody using the KCNC seatpost clamps?
> 
> They are listed for Road Use and I was just wondering if they held up well for MTB applications, problems with slipping etc.
> 
> ...


My Woodman seatclamp weighs less than 10g. Got it on Ebay.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

You can get a KCNC seatpost clamp on eBay. 

Not sure what size you need though. Use a caliper to measure the diameter. It's wrong to assume all frames that take a 31.6 seatpost have a 34.9 clamp. For example, GT and Specialized carbon frames have 36.4 clamps.


----------



## JaLove (Dec 24, 2006)

The outside diameter of the seat tube is what you want to measure. I just went through this to get my Woodman clamp. It's a 34.9mm tube and clamp size. My seatpost is a 31.6mm size. My Woodman 34.9mm clamp with included Ti bolt weighs about 9.8g and only cost $14.95 shipped.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

I run the woodman as well. Does everything it should with less weight for less money.


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

First...the KCNC SC9 Road is also certified for MTB....you can use it without any problem. It comes in 30.7, 31.8, 34.9 and the new 38.2 mm for Scott.

Never go by the O.D. of your seatpost to conclude it's the next size up...always measure the clamping area. The new Treks use a 36 mm while the new Specialized use a 37 mm. Those are available from BTP right now in limited quantities.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

I'm sure i can just ask in the niner thread. someone there should know.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Jul 30, 2004)

I have both the KCNC clamp and the Woodman Deathgrip ti. I have stripped one of the barrels on the KCNC clamp and was using a troque wrench. It could have been a defective barrel. One the flip side since I am ultimately a weight weenie the Woodman gets the thumbs up for being cheaper, works just as well and weighs 5 grams less.:thumbsup:


----------



## wvmtb (Jan 16, 2004)

Where can you buy the BTP clamp? I bought the Woodman assuming my 31.6 seatpost takes a 34.9 clamp. I measured just below the clamp and ordered the 34.9mmm :nono: . Not realizing there is a spacer in it since I have the carbon Epic frame :madman: Well at least the woodman fits my wife's bike.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

I really like my KCNC clamp. Saved 25 grams vs. the specialized QR for $21.

The current version is different than the one pictured above. It is machined on the edges and inside the band. Fit perfectly on my stumpjumper and clamps very well. I was worried that a clamp that light would stretch. No problems at all.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

For the same price, you can get 8.5g Token 7075AL clamp with the same grip.


----------



## WindWithMe (Apr 17, 2008)

My first QR KCNC snapped after a months use. My 2nd is on its 7th month. Here is where it snapped. I contacted KCNC,but they never responded back.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

That must be the old version ^

The 34.9 I recently bought is 12g.


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

Hmmmm. QR clamps breaking like that.....could be a faulty clamp but could also be excesive torque as you have a lever that can apply a lot of torque to a very light piece of alloy. I have sold 100s of these without any failure. Same goes for any clamp...the lighter the more precise you have to be with the torque applied.


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

KCNC = Light and Cheap, not good a combo.


----------



## danlate (Jun 24, 2008)

i had a pro road one on my anthem x. i had to replace the ti bolt with a longer stainless bolt because it was to short. then after 3 months of use, it started creaking. i cleaned the clamp and greased the threads etc. but it just started again. for the small weight saving i dont think its worth it.


----------



## omendelovitz (Jul 29, 2004)

my 31.8mm mtb clamp has slipping problems. the seller has been helpful with suggestions (like taping my seattube under the clamp, d'oh!), but with the Azonics going for $15 or so shipped online, I'm likely just going to chuck it for a better unit. Light and pretty, but not very functional!


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

You can also buy some carbon friction grease at performance and this will solve your problems.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have the 31.8 and it seemed to have slipped about a mm after a race and after using it for a few weeks. Ive since tightened it and it seems to have fixed the problem.



I also have the Azonic clamp and it was quality as well.


----------

